
How I Make $26K+ a Month Selling Onions - dthakur
https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/6uyr0c/how_i_make_26k_a_month_selling_onions/
======
bdcravens
Archived version: [http://archive.is/5vpqW](http://archive.is/5vpqW)

------
Xoros
Well it's a nice story, but as he stated, living in his country is cheap.

And, if I'm not mistaken, gas is really cheap in Saudi Arabia.

So it's not adaptable in another country where you have to pay big money for
routing goods. He would have spent his whole benefits in gas.

~~~
justboxing
> So it's not adaptable in another country

Not entirely true. Maybe not onions, but I see this business model -- buying
very cheap in bulk and selling at a slightly lower price than the lowest
supplier price (while still making a profit) -- everyday on amazon on all kind
of products.

People buy items in bulk from Ali Express (Alibaba's business unit ) and sell
on amazon using the same business model the OP has implemented.

I even tried it a while back and it was fairly successful / profitable.

ex: Stawberry Corer / Huller :
[https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-
alias%3...](https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-
alias%3Daps&field-keywords=strawberry+corer&tag=amzndeals03-20)

A bunch of "brands" are selling it for 7$ to 8$. I found the same on Ali
Express for 79 cents a piece, bought a 100 and sold them off to for 4$ a piece
(with free shipping, it's just a few ounces in weight) a few months back...

~~~
thisisit
So basically drop shipping? It is true that it is not adaptable to another
country, especially developing ones. In India we have tons and tons of drop
shippers who will cut into your margins very fast.

------
c0nducktr
I mean, good for that guy, but it's not like he found some secret to selling
onions, he's just selling them at a lower price than his competition.

~~~
mattchamb
Sometimes thats all you need.

------
flashman
Maybe this guy deleted his post because he didn't want anybody cutting in on
his business. The tl;dr summary:

\- Saudi Arabian resident spotted an arbitrage opportunity buying onions
cheaply and selling them to small and mid-sized outlets (large outlets already
had suppliers) \- reinvested profits to grow the business (more onions, truck
to move them, expanded to another province)

------
wink
Don't even want to know how many regulations you'd need to keep in mind doing
that here in Germany :P I also doubt you could keep up with Lidl's etc prices.
Also, the lack of "small shops" where you can even get hold of someone who is
allowed to do any buying.

------
lanewinfield
Could sell even more onions on the dark web.

~~~
Exuma
Tor loads of onions

~~~
sogen
Onion network

------
dawie
Is there any way to find the post?

~~~
justboxing
[http://archive.is/5vpqW](http://archive.is/5vpqW)

He deleted it, most likely because -- like @ flashman has stated somewhere
here -- that other's might cut in on his business in Saudi Arabia.

Also @flashman's TL;DR is on point. I guess it's a matter of finding the
arbitrage, and can be applied to almost any "not so sexy" product in any
country, the key is to find it, and keep it to yourself :)

------
hasenj
The post is deleted, it appears.

~~~
bdcravens
[http://archive.is/5vpqW](http://archive.is/5vpqW)

------
hprotagonist
But can he buy eggs for 7 cents, sell them for 5, and still profit?

